# صور قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ج4



## ابن الكنيسة (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ابن الكنيسة صلولى:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## مستر بيرو (15 ديسمبر 2006)

_* صور البابا شنوده التالت.. جميله جدا ...*_


----------



## †gomana† (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي ليك كتير اخويا االغالى
ربنا يباركك ومستنيين المزيد


----------



## برصنوفيوس (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور جامده جدا ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا 

الله يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوين خالص 
مرسىىىىى على الصور 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## دموع البابا (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي ليك كتير اخويا االغالى
ربنا يباركك ومستنيين المزيد


----------

